# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Risk of Rain

## morbak

http://www.biendebuter.net/nos-tuyau...-risk-of-rain/

Le guide de Risk of Rain n'a pas son sujet, donc je me permet de le faire et au passage de vous remercier pour la qualité de ces petits guides qui ne spoilent pas! C'est du bon boulot  :;):

----------


## Izual

Ce sont des tuyaux, on centralise leurs commentaires ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...os-mini-guides

Mais merci pour le compliment  ::):

----------

